# I want to disassemble my new WD Passport Elite



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I just bought a Passport Elite 320GB drive at Costco thinking I'd swap the drive in it with my current macbook drive (a 160).

Doesn't look like the Passport Elite is at all easy to get into.

A cursory Google search doesn't turn up much info on this particular model, but plenty on the earlier models (which doesn't apply to this one). I can return this one if I wish, but before I do -- does anyone know of a guide to disassemble this? I don't mind violating the warranty if I know it can be done.

Thanks!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

*Self-Follow-Up*

Amazing what a small wording change in Google will do for you.

Found a visual disassembly guide:
http://jasontomczak.com/2008/05/26/western-digital-my-passport-elite-320gb-great-for-macbook-pro/

In case anyone else wants to do this ...


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I especially appreciate the high-tech, specialty tools used to get the case open!
:lmao:


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I am assuming you don't care about the warranty?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

These drives claim to work off a single USB connection but have an available, optional dual USB cable for the "few computers that limit bus power".

Can anyone confirm if the single cable connection works well on an MBA?


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Great plan, if it werent for the low quality drives in them. For some reason most of those drives dont play well in Macbooks. I had the 160, and the macbook would crash coming back from sleep. There are a bunch of threads here about it. Replaced it with a 250 gig seagate. No more problems.

Anyways, I hate WD drives. Long live seagate.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

How much was the drive? Does COSTCO have different colours available?

EDIT: $184.99 online with free shipping - but cheaper in store I assume?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> How much was the drive? Does COSTCO have different colours available?
> 
> EDIT: $184.99 online with free shipping - but cheaper in store I assume?


I'm obviously missing something here.

What's the point of buying an external drive for $185.- or so and then cracking it open to use the hard drive in a MacBook if you can just buy the OEM drive by itself for just around $100.-?

The WD sells for $110.-
Buy Western Digital Scorpio 320GB 2.5IN SATA 5400RPM 8MB Notebook Hard Drive OEM 3YR MFR Warranty

Or a Samsung one for only $90.-
Samsung Spinpoint M Series HM320JI 320GB SATA 5400RPM 12MS 8MB 2.5IN Hard Drive OEM 3YR MFR Wrnty

And a SATA-USB 2.5" case can be had for anywhere between $10.- and $20.-


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, krs, I decided not to crack open the WD and instead go for the Samsung, since it gives me an excuse to visit Vancouver to go pick it up (and a "few other things").

The drive cost $165 in-store at Costco and my original thought was that this was a reasonable price for a 320GB drive plus reusable SATA casing for the "old" drive it would be replacing.

I was simply not aware that "bare" 320GB SATA notebook drives had fallen so dramatically in price. I already have one external SATA case so I'll just by a bare drive and use the existing case.

Another reason to love Costco: a very healthy return policy.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I cracked open passports twice now.
It's very tense. You have to almost get to the point it feels like the plastic is gonna break. There are clips all the way around. I used a swiss army knife and carefully pryed.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

krs said:


> I'm obviously missing something here.
> 
> What's the point of buying an external drive for $185.- or so and then cracking it open to use the hard drive in a MacBook if you can just buy the OEM drive by itself for just around $100.-?


I was just asking... sheesh!  lol. I kid, I kid. No, I was asking 'cause I was wondering if it was worth it. And as you confirmed... no it's not.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Locations in Toronto?*

Does anyone know a shop selling those drives for comparable prices in Toronto? Canada Computers seems to be about $40 - $50 more for the same models. I'd love to pick one up by Friday, so any help would be appreciated. I do have a costco membership, but if the WD drives are no good I'd rather look elsewhere.

Bob


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

It's not that the WD drives are "no good" -- it's that if you don't need the attractive external case, or want to more easily swap drives out said case, you can probably find a bare drive + a cheapie external case for less money (figure around $120 instead of $170).

I do, however, wish someone made an inexpensive FW400 *and* USB2 2.5" case that was thin, black and entirely bus-powered ...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

These 2 are available from Canada RAM. Both around $50. Not Black but otherwise just what you asked for. Maybe a can of spray paint or a trip to the local autobody shop could solve the black issue. (Bloody Big City Elitists  )

MacAlly 2.5IN USB + Firewire Aluminum Enclosure. SATA compatible. PC/MAC External, Firewire/USB Enclosure PHR-S250CC

MacAlly ENCLOSURE ALUMINUM IDE - Firewire 400 & USB 2.0 2.5" External, Firewire/USB Enclosure PHR-250CC.

BTW Canada RAM has a very easy to navigate website.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

eMacMan said:


> These 2 are available from Canada RAM. Both around $50. Not Black but otherwise just what you asked for. Maybe a can of spray paint or a trip to the local autobody shop could solve the black issue. (Bloody Big City Elitists  )
> 
> MacAlly 2.5IN USB + Firewire Aluminum Enclosure. SATA compatible. PC/MAC External, Firewire/USB Enclosure PHR-S250CC
> 
> ...


Can someone confirm for sure that each one of these two MacAlly enclosures is REALLY bus-powered, even over the FIREWIRE BUS?

All the 2.5-in enclosures I bought so far are only bus-powered via the USB bus, not over the Firewire bus.

There are two technical issues here:

1. USB bus provides 500ma at 5 volts. The 2.5 -inch drives themselves run on 5 volts but usually require more than 500ma. So the USB bus drive capability is really independant of the enclosure, it depends on the drive itself (how much current it requires) and on the USB port of your specific computer (can it provide enough current). The enclosure does nothing but feed the voltage to the drive.

2. The Firewire bus provides lots of current for any 2.5 inch drive but the firewire bus voltage is 15 volts. So the enclosure needs to step down the voltage from 15 volts to 5 volts. All the enclosures I have tried so far don't seem to do that and if you use them with firewire you still need to connect the enclosure to the USB bus for power or use that DC-to-USB power cable.

Can these MacAlly enclosures be powered over firewire direct from the Mac?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

krs said:


> Can someone confirm for sure that each one of these two MacAlly enclosures is REALLY bus-powered, even over the FIREWIRE BUS?
> 
> All the 2.5-in enclosures I bought so far are only bus-powered via the USB bus, not over the Firewire bus.
> 
> ...


Cannot confirm for sure but MacAlly is usually pretty reliable about sorting these kind of issues out. One reason they are worth a few extra bucks.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi gang
OK, I just put a Samsung 320 GB into the MacAlly PHR-S250CC and it powers just fine via a single Firewire cable from the MacBook here. It also works from a single USB connection. 

Note: YMMV on the MacBook Air - have not tested that.

Trevor 
CanadaRAM


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

eMacMan said:


> Cannot confirm for sure but MacAlly is usually pretty reliable about sorting these kind of issues out. One reason they are worth a few extra bucks.


I bought a Bytecc 2.5in USB/FW enclosure before the MacAlly one came out.
The description on that one was also "wishy-washy" when it came to bus powering but then I found a couple of users (via googling) who claim they were powering the unit over the FW bus.
Well, it didn't work and Bytecc support never answered my emails if it should work and I had a defective unit or if that was not one of it's capabilities.
I think Bytecc as a company is just as 'reliable' as MacAlly.

There is really nothing to sort out, the enclosure either has the circuit for FW bus-powering or not; the descriptions I have seen say "computer powered" which is a cop-out, that could mean either.

I was hoping someone on ehMac had bought this enclosure and could tell me for sure.

PS: Just saw CanadaRAMs post.
That's great - thank-you.
Now I have to decide which drive to get before I get the enclosure.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

That kind of "beyond the call of duty" post is exactly why CR has such a stellar reputation here. Thanks for the info.


----------

